# recommend me music



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi guys, after seeing how well shiny got on with his "inspire me" thread, ive decided to givew this a go.

ive got to the stage where i feel like although ive got countless tunes on my ipod i keep listening to the same 15 or 16 albums over and over.

so looking for something fresh to listen to at work and in car.

im into singer songwriter stuff (damien rice, joe purdy, david ford, ross copperman etc)

also like my classic rock, softer stuff like (dire straits, eagles, clapton, santana, some metallica)

ill try anything really, just n ot a fan of any dance music, and dont like heavy headbanging metal music or stuff like that.

Hit me with it guys . . . . . . . .

TIA

mick :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

This is a CD i did for the car, some is rather heavy though, but it may or may not inspire you! It contains some milestones in music imo -


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

got all radioheads albums, but have heard them so much i find myself skipping them now, dont like NOFX, a lot is too heavy, got snow patrols new album (well, greatest hits) and that gets a lot fo play!

ive got a few blink 182 songs that always seem to creep into my compilations too, im a fan of stereophonics too,

so basically got a lot of that already, bar the heavy stuff which aint of interest, but cheers for the thought couple on there im unsure of so ill check them out :thumb:


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

buddy holly:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

try audioslave 




or disturbed


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Alice in Chains


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

@ivor, had a disturbed album, WAYYYYY too heavy, as i said more into singer songwriter stuff not heavy rock. not a big fan of audioslave either.

@ross, i think too heavy again but il check out a few songs anyway.

@gordy emmmmmmm nope lol :wall::thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I dont find AIC heavy at all.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Ben Folds - Songs for Silverman


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Matt Monro:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Singer songwriter stuff ey...

How about trying -

Billy Bragg (Back to Basics)
Lloyd Cole & The Commotions (from the days he looked like Jimmy Carr)
Lou Reed (Berlin)
The Smiths (Morrisey is a lyrical genius)
Delamitri (well their self titled 1st LP anyway, not the later mainstream stuff)

If you like a sexy woman's voice, then All About Eve are worth a shout -

http://www.last.fm/music/All+About+Eve/_/Appletree+Man


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

The cribs are one of my favourite bands of the minute
A couple of tunes off their latest album Ignore The Ignorant:











Couple off their last album Men's Needs, Women's Needs, Whatever :


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

David Ford absolulty fantastic never found another fan till now !

Have a go at this little lot you won't be dissapointed

Stephen Fretwell - Magpie
Newton Faulker 2 albums both are superb
Timothy B Schmit - Expando (Bass player with the Eagles)
Jon Heintz - The Question Behind The Question (Listen to this at least once a day)

Mumford & Sons Sigh No More

I've got loads of this sort of music love love love it......................


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

the strangest sounding Scotsman 
http://www.youtube.com/user/paolonutini?blend=1&ob=4#p/u/9/FIQ2Rxh1k9Y
chill out on a sunny sunday 




classic one those people you appreciate as you get older 





you could always try www.last.fm


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

@ shiny, some good suggestions there i shall check those out, already got delamitris albums (all) so your pretty close to my line of thinking :thumb:

@ryanjohn, again something i will look into as they sound no bad.

@soepergrover, got loads of springsteen but will check others out!

@essjay agreed mate david ford is class, if your into him you should try joe purdy hes awesome! ive got both of newton faulkners albums and mumford and sons already too but will check out the others you mentioned :thumb:

@ivor, again loads of johnny cash, think everyone has a wee bit of him in the collection will look into the others!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

If you like a bit of rock and roll then have a look at my post about Airbourne, fairly new band but a proper good bit of pub rock. 

Only got their new album Tuesday and haven't stopped listening too it.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

New Model Army (on Shiny's list) are fairly strong in a lyrical protest kinda way, and not at all heavy. The Levellers are worth a shout too.

AOE - Julianne Regan was dream material for me back in the day.....


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Frothey said:


> New Model Army (on Shiny's list) are fairly strong in a lyrical protest kinda way, and not at all heavy. The Levellers are worth a shout too.
> 
> AOE - Julianne Regan was dream material for me back in the day.....


Ah the joys of a mis-spent youth. NMA was my first ever gig at the tender age of just turned 16 way back in 1985, supported by the Psycho Surgeons. I went with my mate from bath who was a couple of years younger and a hardened NMA gig man. When we arrived, he asked me if i wanted to stand in the mosh pit and get kicked to **** by sweaty people wearing clogs, or stand at the side and get deafened by the speakers. I chose to get deafened. Was a fantastic experience for a gig virgin and i've never looked back!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

007 Soundtracks


----------



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

Try some very good instrumental jazz-rock-fusion music

- *Pat Metheny* "Secret Story", We Live Here", "Letter From Home"...
- *Jean-Luc Ponty* "Life Enigma", "Indivual Choice", "Enigmatic Ocean", "Cosmic Messenger"...


----------



## ets2k9 (Jan 21, 2010)

Paul Weller has to be a good recommendation for singer/songwriter plenty to choose from that's for sure.


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm going through a 'Chillout' phase at the moment, and considering my usual music is Trance, House etc i'm surprising myself.

Some tracks i've discovered recently (although are years old!):

Nicos - Secret Love





Koop - Koop Island Blues (mildly NSFW video, underwear shots)





Imogen Heap - Hide & Seek (Lyrics recently featured in Jason Derulo attrocious song)





Not to everyones taste, but I've come from a trance following and i'm loving this stuff at the moment.. Good to drive to, chills you out in the hustle and bustle of daily driving


----------



## phillyctr (Apr 25, 2009)

ryan adams
tim buckley
scott walker
nick drake
josh rouse
stephen fretwell
mark lanegan
jeff buckley
elliot smith
jamie t
beth orton
fleet foxes
matthew jay
tim hardin
counting crows
turin brakes
alice cooper
laura marling

all amazing,loads more will come im sure


----------



## ozmikeuk (Mar 2, 2010)

Postal Service, Air, Goldfrapp,Polysics


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

John Mayer, more specifically his live album "Where the Light Is" :thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Runrig :thumb: Everything You See and The Stamping Ground albums are good ones to start with.

Also, their lead singer, Bruce Guthro, has some very good solo stuff.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Nine Below Zero current album 'Its never too late' exceptional live also


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Another shout for Audioslave and Ben Folds

A few other suggestions

*Blind Melon *






*DJ Yoda* (for some serious musical comedy)

*Flobots*






*Gomez*






*Jamiroquai*






*Red Hot Chili Peppers*






*Stone Temple Pilots*


----------

